# Advice!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't buy a dwarf with learning difficulties.

It's not big and it's not clever.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Theres an echo in here ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

hmmmmm........


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Indeed - very echo'y - and already posted mister!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Holy post resurrection


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You took a long time to get that one Dave :lol:


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

John-H said:


> You took a long time to get that one Dave :lol:


I certainly did John, just laughing to myself after reading it again


----------



## ALD (Mar 10, 2014)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

